# Radiator fans not coming on!!



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

It's been a while since I popped the hood to this car. Today I was noticing that the fans were not operating.

I'm not sure exactly what to check. There's a fuse box that has "rad fan 1, rad fan 2, rad fan 3" fuses (3 individual fuses total), and they seem fine.

Any help?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

how do you KNOW they aren't working?
they aren't on most of the time by design


----------



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

internetautomart said:


> how do you KNOW they aren't working?
> they aren't on most of the time by design


Oh... really?!?

Then how do I test it? My dad was just complaining the heat wasn't working or whatever, so I popped the hood to check out some things and noticed the fan wasn't spinning.

I just thought it was supposed to...


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

Try turning on the AC. My fans turn on when I have it on, so that could be a helpful test.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

When you have the A/C on, the fans turn on low by default. If the ECU sees the water temp start to get high, it kicks the fans on high until the water temp goes down.


easiest way to check it is to unplug the water temp sensor (it's a small red plastic thing screwed into the thermostat housing on the VGs. on the VEs, it's above the housing, just behind the cam angle sensor)... unplug it while the engine is running and the fans will come on about 5 sec later. If not, then it's most likely a bad relay.


----------



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry for not checking back this site more often. The fans do turn on when I turn the AC on.

Now on a kinda separate issue, my heat's not exactly working. It'd just blow out air. Once in a blue moon, the air would be hot. Winter's coming too :/


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

You can disconnect the harness and run a direct wire off the battery to see if the motors in the fan are working.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

michaelvanle said:


> Sorry for not checking back this site more often. The fans do turn on when I turn the AC on.
> 
> Now on a kinda separate issue, my heat's not exactly working. It'd just blow out air. Once in a blue moon, the air would be hot. Winter's coming too :/


You may need to add antifreeze and bleed the system. this is very common on the 89s
later models also have the issue but there is a bleeder valve on the intake to make it easier to bleed.

you may also need a thermostat if it is more than a couple of years old


----------

